# HID Wiring Harness



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been looking into HID wiring kits to resolve the low voltage DRL issue and also as a way to simply upgrade the wiring. The HIDs I have, and I assume how most are, have connections going to the ballast and bulb that go to the factory plug. The HID harnesses I've looked at appear to skip this step, going straight from battery to ballast - good idea.

They do, of course, have one factory plug to tell the relay when the lights should be on or not. Key word here is one. So the drivers side factory harness plugs into this kit to provide the headlight on or off signal, while the passenger side harness... just dangles there with no bulb? Wouldn't this throw an error on the DIC that a headlight is out?

You'll see this wiring in the picture here: Xenon HID Conversion Kit Relay Wiring Harness Wire Upgrade Pack for H13 9008 | eBay

Would this work error free? Or would it throw the error like I think it would? Any suggestions on an HID wiring kit?

(Sorry to start a new thread, this is related to a previous thread but goes down a tangent into a new world)


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

That is the same set up I have and I just put some electrical tape over the passenger side plug and called it a day.. Everything works fine on mine with no error messages on the DIC..


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

So if I install his without this relay harness, what happens?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Sic81 said:


> So if I install his without this relay harness, what happens?


You'll need to manually shut off your DRLs, or bypass them by some other means.

When in DRL mode the headlights don't get a full 12v which makes the HIDs freak out and can kill the transformers.


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

I called ddm tuning and they said that if I buy their bixenon kit I shouldn't get any low voltage errors because a relay harness comes in the kit. Are you guys using just low beam kits or bixenon?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

You shouldn't receive any low voltage errors but your headlights will either flicker with DRLs or just look silly during the day (why use HIDs with DRLs). 

Best, cheapest and easiest option is remove the headlight switch spring. This way your headlights will by default be in the off position. Just switch them on and off like the old days. Ignore the 'auto' function. 


*Fine print: this is for US Cruzers only - Canada requires DRLs.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I am using the bixenon kit.. And if you do not have this harness your lights will flicker when on DRL.. The reason for this is the ecm sends a pulse signal to the headlights and that is the reason that it appears to be dim but when the headlights are told to come on the ecm sends a constant power signal to them.. My kit that I bought came with that harness and I installed it when I put my lights in.. And I really don't mind my hid's being on during the day and when these bulbs burn out I will just order some new ones.. The light life on the bulbs that came with mine are like 10,000 hours.. Im not worried about it..


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Best, cheapest and easiest option is remove the headlight switch spring. This way your headlights will by default be in the off position. Just switch them on and off like the old days. Ignore the 'auto' function.


Yes, you've said this like 8 times already.

I'm going with the harness as it's also an upgrade from the stock wiring, was just wondering if the car would think the second headlight is out.

I'm using the single HID. The bixenon has it's own wiring harness so yeah you won't get the coltage issue there.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The simplest easy fix is to add capacitors. Hidextra.com has them for 9.99 a pair. Its plug and play. They just plug into the ballasts and the wire harness on the bulb. Capacitors are for cars with DRL's and this will fix the common problem of flickering and no power. I have capacitors on mine and they work perfectly fine. You can also buy the HID relay harness for 9.99 as well and add this on to be safe. I didnt install it on mine, just the capacitors.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The simplest easy fix is to add capacitors. Hidextra.com has them for 9.99 a pair. Its plug and play. They just plug into the ballasts and the wire harness on the bulb. Capacitors are for cars with DRL's and this will fix the common problem of flickering and no power. I have capacitors on mine and they work perfectly fine. You can also buy the HID relay harness for 9.99 as well and add this on to be safe. I didnt install it on mine, just the capacitors.


I've heard of this but not sure how it would work. A capacitor is only going to charge to whatever voltage it's provided, in this case the same lower voltage already being supplied. I've never seen them in action so I can't say, but electrically speaking it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I also did notice a difference when I added the Collins big 3 kit.. The lights look a lot brighter after the install..

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...tallation-collins-cables-big-3-cruze-kit.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12114-big-3-kits-f-s-order-form.html


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I also did notice a difference when I added the Collins big 3 kit.. The lights look a lot brighter after the install..
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...tallation-collins-cables-big-3-cruze-kit.html
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/12114-big-3-kits-f-s-order-form.html


Almost ordered this actually, but the HID kit makes more sene for my application since that's what I'm running.

If you're not going with HIDs this looks like a very good kit.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Go to www.hidextra.com and find their capacitors under hid accessories and read up on that. I can't remember what exactly they do off the top of my head. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

McNeo said:


> If you're not going with HIDs this looks like a very good kit.


I have both..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a heads up...capacitors are REALLY cheap in the size you need for harnesses to keep the relays working. I'm talking under $1 apiece. I can get electrolytic caps for $0.25 in 16V variants. Just so you guys don't go off getting ripped off on something that should be almost free.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well ddm told me that if for some reason I had problems I could run a resistor inline to cure anything.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Sic81 said:


> Well ddm told me that if for some reason I had problems I could run a resistor inline to cure anything.


Ummm... Okay you do that and let me know what happens...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sic81 said:


> Well ddm told me that if for some reason I had problems I could run a resistor inline to cure anything.


A resistor is a toaster. It does nothing but absorb energy and turn it into heat. I can't imagine why in the world they'd tell you to use a resistor.


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A resistor is a toaster. It does nothing but absorb energy and turn it into heat. I can't imagine why in the world they'd tell you to use a resistor.


It was a female so maybe she was mistaken with a capacitor.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sic81 said:


> It was a female so maybe she was mistaken with a capacitor.


Probably lol. Women tend to get auto rely parts mixed up. A woman came into where I work and said she needed to know what fluid she needed to change her blinker fluid out. I was like..."miss...your turn signals don't have any fluid in them key alone any of your lights. Turns out she had some water in the lens and then after I told her what actually happened she wanted to know how to get it out. I said you have two options and two options only. That is to drill a hole in the bottom not very big and let it drain out or replace the whole lens. She about fell over when we went back inside to see what that lens Cost. It was 90.00 for a turn signal lens on a 01 Toyota camry. I knew it was going to be pricey lol. True story. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> needed to know what fluid she needed to change her blinker fluid out. I was like..."miss...your turn signals don't have any fluid in them
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have a perfect pic for this quote.. I will post tomorrow when I get to my laptop.. Lol 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I have a perfect pic for this quote.. I will post tomorrow when I get to my laptop.. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh god i cant wait to see this lol..this aught to be good =]


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I bought a bixenon kit from innovative. It came with a relay harness and actual hi/lo bulbs. Everything is hooked up and working fine. As fas I can tell auto light control is working like its supposed to.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sic81 said:


> Well I bought a bixenon kit from innovative. It came with a relay harness and actual hi/lo bulbs. Everything is hooked up and working fine. As fas I can tell auto light control is working like its supposed to.


Also as a good tip...since most cars have daytime running lights now, anytime you insall HID's, its a good idea to turn your headlight switch to off because if your drl's are on auto, it draws that extra power and it will fry your ballasts.


----------



## SlowLeak (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey, new here.. thought maybe ya'll could help me out. I've had hids in the past 5 vehicles i've owned. So naturally we had a lot of hid parts laying around. Recently we bought a 2013 Cruze lt rs, and decided that a set of ballasts we had (AC Ballasts) would work fine and all we needed to do was buy bulbs. So we ordered a set of 10000k H13s only to find out that the traditional 2 pin ballast harness will not connect to the three pin vehicle harness. So, we found an adapter harness that goes from 2 to 3 pin. I installed this harness last night and everything was great. Turned them on today and its flickering like crazy (which is how i found this forum). Now my question is will the anti flicker harness plug into a traditional ballast from the car harness (i.e. 2 pin ballast to the vehicles 3 pin).


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

SlowLeak said:


> Hey, new here.. thought maybe ya'll could help me out. I've had hids in the past 5 vehicles i've owned. So naturally we had a lot of hid parts laying around. Recently we bought a 2013 Cruze lt rs, and decided that a set of ballasts we had (AC Ballasts) would work fine and all we needed to do was buy bulbs. So we ordered a set of 10000k H13s only to find out that the traditional 2 pin ballast harness will not connect to the three pin vehicle harness. So, we found an adapter harness that goes from 2 to 3 pin. I installed this harness last night and everything was great. Turned them on today and its flickering like crazy (which is how i found this forum). Now my question is will the anti flicker harness plug into a traditional ballast from the car harness (i.e. 2 pin ballast to the vehicles 3 pin).


Get capacitors.

OPT7 HID 2 ECM Auto Computer Warning Cancellers Capacitors for OPT7 Xenon Kits | eBay


----------



## SlowLeak (Feb 9, 2014)

McNeo said:


> Get capacitors.
> 
> OPT7 HID 2 ECM Auto Computer Warning Cancellers Capacitors for OPT7 Xenon Kits | eBay


So that will get rid of the flickering, and connect my 2 pin ballast connector to my 3 pin car harness?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

SlowLeak said:


> So that will get rid of the flickering, and connect my 2 pin ballast connector to my 3 pin car harness?


Capacitors go on the 12v side and will stop flickering from the DRL, yes.

As far as the bulb type adapter, just find the right one for whatever connector your harness has.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you provide a link of the capacitors that you recommend using?


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Capacitors go on the 12v side and will stop flickering from the DRL, yes.
> 
> As far as the bulb type adapter, just find the right one for whatever connector your harness has.


Can you provide a link of the capacitors that you recommend using?


----------

